
Show HN: I made a live Loadshedding status page in React - ronaldl93
https://www.ronaldlangeveld.com/loadshedding
======
ronaldl93
Hi HN. I live in South Africa and we unfortunately have this thing called
Loadshedding that causes the power to go off every couple of hours a few times
a day.

I made a little web app to that shows the current status of the power grid,
pretty much to get the hang of React JS.

Cheers!

~~~
glvn
I was wondering what loadshedding was for a second, then I read your comment.
Nice clean app, unfortunate that you had to make it. I'm not totally sure how
loadshedding works but it seems like it would only affect a region of the
country, would be nice to add a map that shows the affected areas (assuming
that sort of data is exposed)

